# Be quiet Silent Wings Frage



## ile (10. September 2010)

Hallo,

mich würde mal interessieren, warum auch ihr bei allen euren Produkten eine so große Lüfternabe verbaut? Eure Silent Wings USC-Modelle sind mit Sicherheit sehr laufruhig, aber mit ein kleinerer Nabe lassen sich bei niedrigeren Drehzahlen größere Luftmassen bewegen und zudem verkleinert sich der "tote Punkt", bei dem keine Luft transportiert wird. Dass das möglich ist, ohne störende Motor- oder Lagergeräusche zu verursachen beweist Scythe: Deren Slipstream-120mm-Lüfter sind Spitzenklasse und euren SilentWings klar überlegen.

Außerdem noch ein Wort zu euren geriffelten Lüfterblättern: Ohne jetzt darüber zu diskutieren, ob diese Maßnahme etwas für den Luftstrom bringt, muss man klar erkennen, dass diese Rillen einen tollen Nistplatz für Staub darstellen. Dieser kommt mit der Zeit unweigerlich, selbst wenn Staubfilter verbaut sind. Spätestens dann bringen die Rillen mir gar nichts mehr und ich baue nun man nicht alle paar Wochen meine Lüfter aus, nur um sie von Staub zu befreien.

Bin gespannt auf eine Anwort.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (10. September 2010)

Hallo ile

Vielen dank für deine Anmerkungen, ich habe sie an das Produktmanagment weitergeleitet.
Da ich für deine Fragen mit dem Produktmanagement sprechen muss und ja jetzt das Wochenende beginnt, kann ich dir erst in der nächsten Woche deine Fragen beantworten.


----------



## BigBubby (20. September 2010)

Also ich habe beide schon im PC gehabt und würde eher sagen, dass die Slipstream keine alternative zu den Silentwings sind ,denn die Slipstream sind eindeutig zu laut. Silentwings, wie der name schon sagt, sind in erster Linie silent und dann wings  
Die Slipstream im vergleich dazu surren recht viel.

Übrigens sind meine Silentwings seit über einem halben Jahr im PC (ohne reinigung, wird mal wieder Zeit) und ich habe die mal eben gechecked. da ist kein Staub in den Rillen.


----------



## ile (20. September 2010)

Also ich habe schon 8 SlipStream 120mm verbaut, da surrt keiner. 7 mal 800 upm und 1 mal 500 upm. Was bei größeren upm-Werten ist, kann ich demnach nicht beurteilen. Und es bleibt weiterhin der Vorteil des kleineren toten Punktes. Was den Staub angeht: Ok, da hab ich halt schon andere Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (27. September 2010)

Hallo, Ile, hier die Antworten zu deinen Fragen:

*Nabe (Motor):*

Wir haben bei der Entwicklung der SilentWingsUSC größtmöglichen Wert auf das optimale Verhältnis von Kühlwirkung und Lautstärke gelegt. Die Größe des Motors wirkt sich dabei auf unterschiedlich Weise auf die Leistung des Lüfters aus. Der Motor erzeugt grundsätzlich selbst Geräusche. Diese sogenannten elektrischen und magnetischen Geräusche werden von der Ansteuerung und der mechanischen Ausführung des Motors bestimmt. wir haben uns für ein aufwendigeres, aber extrem leises Antriebskonzept entschieden, dass einen größeren Platzbedarf hat. Dass die Kühlwirkung darunter nicht leidet liegt an der Geometrie und Ausführung der Lüfterblätter. 

Dazu macht unser Antrieb eine Anlaufspannung von 3,5V möglich, was dem Lüfter zu einem extrem großen Regelbereich verhilft. 
Diverse Testergebnisse, wie z.B. in der PCGH 5/2009, bestätigen uns in dieser Entscheidung.

*Wellen der Lüfterblätter:*

Die Strukturierung der Lüfterblätter durch die Wellen auf beiden Seiten der Lüfterblätter erzeugt feinste Verwirbelungen zwischen dem Lüfterblatt und der transportierten Luft. Es entsteht dadurch ein Luftpolster, das die Strömungsgeräusche wirksam verringert. Es ist anzunehmen, dass diese Wirbel die Ablagerung von Staub eher verringern. Es liegen darüber aber keine sicheren Erkenntnisse vor. Bis jetzt haben wir zumindest keine Rückmeldungen, dass unsere Lüfter stärker verschmutzen als andere.


----------



## ile (27. September 2010)

Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Dass die Kühlwirkung darunter nicht leidet liegt an der Geometrie und Ausführung der Lüfterblätter.



Doch, die leidet, und zwar unvermeidlich, denn der "tote Punkt", also der Bereich, in dem hinter dem Lüfter keine Luft fließt, wird größer. Das ist nunmal schlecht. Und Scythe bekommt das ruhige Laufgeräusch eben auch mit einer kleineren Nabe hin, sodass zusätzlich weniger upm für das gleiche Luftvolumen zuständig sind und wie gesagt der tote Punkt kleiner ist.



Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Diverse Testergebnisse, wie z.B. in der  PCGH 5/2009, bestätigen uns in dieser Entscheidung.



Stimmt nur teilweise: Es ist richtig, dass in der "normalen" PCGH der  SilentWings sehr gut abschneidet. Aber sogar bei PCGH hat Ihr SiWi  bereits *deutlich* gegen den SlipStream von Scythe verloren: In der  PCGH Extended 09/2009: Da gewinnt der SlipStream 800 den  Vergleichstest, während der SiWi abgeschlagen im Mittelfeld nach einigen  anderen Lüftern (darunter auch weiter SlipStream-Modelle) des Tests  erscheint (Genaue Position müsste ich jetzt nachlesen). Dort wird genau  das bestätigt, was ich hier sage: Das Betriebsgeräusch ist ohne Zweifel  sehr gering, aber es sind halt deutlich höhere upms nötig, um die  gleiche Kühlleistung zu erreichen, was effektiv in einer lauteren  Geräuschkulisse endet. An den toten Punkt, der ja nochmal zusätzlich für  den Scyhte spricht, hat überhaupt keiner gedacht, das ist gar nicht in  den test mit eingeflossen. --> *Klare, deutliche Niederlage des SilentWings*
Und dieser Test ist meiner Meinung nach realistischer, da auch unter  pcexperience.de die Scythes in der Summe klar besser abschneiden.


----------



## UnnerveD (8. Oktober 2010)

Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> *Wellen der Lüfterblätter:*
> 
> Die Strukturierung der Lüfterblätter durch die Wellen auf beiden Seiten der Lüfterblätter erzeugt feinste Verwirbelungen zwischen dem Lüfterblatt und der transportierten Luft. Es entsteht dadurch ein Luftpolster, das die Strömungsgeräusche wirksam verringert. Es ist anzunehmen, dass diese Wirbel die Ablagerung von Staub eher verringern. Es liegen darüber aber keine sicheren Erkenntnisse vor. Bis jetzt haben wir zumindest keine Rückmeldungen, dass unsere Lüfter stärker verschmutzen als andere.



Ich bin mal so frei und poste Bilder der Staubablagerung der Silent Wings nach nun mehr fast einem Jahr regelmäßigen Betriebs. Wie man sieht - sieht man (fast) nichts - verglichen mit anderen Lüftern sammelt sich auf der Oberfläche faktisch kein Staub und an den Rotorblättern lediglich ein bisschen - gute Arbeit an dieser Stelle an BeQuiet.

MfG


----------



## Philipus II (9. Oktober 2010)

ohne Vergleichsbild eines anderen Lüfters ist das wenig hilfreich


----------



## UnnerveD (11. Oktober 2010)

Vergleichsbild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lüfter der Marke X von Hersteller Y nach einer Woche; wie der nach 1 Jahr aussieht kann man sich sicherlich vorstellen.

MfG


----------

